
Show HN: Online teaching companion tool for students' emotional wellbeing - utkarsh867
https://sulli.tech
======
utkarsh867
We have developed a project called Sulli, which is an online learning
companion tool to monitor students’ emotional wellbeing. Currently, the most
popular method of teaching is lecture using a video conference application.
This method is limited since it only serves the purpose of delivering the
class content. We believe that the role of school extends to nurturing the
students’ Emotional growth & Wellbeing. That being so, Sulli can connect
teachers and students to a new extent.

The name “Sulli” is named after Anne Sullivan, best known for teaching Helen
Keller. She taught Keller, a child that was both deaf and blind, while being
partially blind herself. Although often overshadowed by the achievement of her
protégé, Sullivan was a gifted educator undeterred by limitations of her
circumstances. Just like Sullivan was to Keller, we hope Sulli can help all
teachers and students struggling with online teaching globally under the
pandemic.

Sulli represents non-verbal cues that the teacher would see naturally in a
face-to-face classroom environment. It minimizes the discrepancy between face
to face classroom and online learning environments in a subtle way.

Sulli is not a replacement for the conference application but a companion to
the online classroom application. Students can still raise questions in the
chat or through the video call.

You can give my public server a try but it can be quite slow. Please contact
me directly if you would like our team to set it up for you personally.

